# Hobbies "Triumph" treadle scroll saw.



## David P (4 Nov 2021)

I acquired a Hobbies "Triumph" treadle saw yesterday with the intention of restoring it to a running condition, and after a quick inspection, can anyone help with the initial following questions:

What are the fixings thread type - would they be Whitworth?

The paintwork appears to have a type of |"crackle or marble finish" in black, would this be original? if not, any ideas of color scheme.

The blade fixing clamps are in a sorry state, are spares available (!), or is there a known fix/alternative.

It is minus its cutting/rest plate,(upon which to rest the wood when cutting) easily fixed, but how would it originally have been adjusted laterally to get a 90 degree angle against the blade.

Any other information gratefully received, e.g. aprox date of manufacture, wood from which the arms are made (Ash?), would a leather belt, readily available for Singer treadle machines, be the normal replacement item.

Regards

David P


----------



## Stanleymonkey (5 Nov 2021)

Hello David

That looks like a nice solid piece of iron. Not sure what separates a Triumph from the A1 design. They look very similar at first glance.

I haven't seen any adjustment mechanisms for the cutting tables. Generally they are just held in place by several nuts and bolts. Some have home made tables and they are generally just bolted through the existing holes.


----------



## David P (5 Nov 2021)

Thanks for your thoughts/comments............

David P


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2021)

David here is a little info on your Hobbies Triumph machine taken from my website.


----------



## David P (6 Nov 2021)

Thank you Scrimper, I had not previously managed to find your website....

One questioned answered in respect of the cutting table, any other info gratefully received.

David )


----------



## scrimper (6 Nov 2021)

Just to answer a few of your questions.

Firstly you have a very nice machine there, compared to the A1 there are not many Triumph machines still about. It is a shame you don't have the table for the saw as it was much nicer than the A1's table being rectangular rather than round as on the A!.

The bolts are as you suggest Whitworth and the black finish appears to be original.

Not sure where you can get blade clamps from my only suggestion is to keep looking on ebay You best bet is to look for a hobbies lever handframe as these have the same clamps as the ones fitted to your Triumph machine. Picture below.

Sewing machine belts do fit this machine and they are readily available on ebay. If you care to have a look at my video on the A1 machine you will see me fitting a new leather belt. Part one is here


----------



## TRITON (6 Nov 2021)

Glad you got your ebike conversion sorted. A good idea to swop the rim rather than sending the whole kit back, and well done the seller for picking up that tab. I've recently joined the ebike brigade myself after near 30 years of bike riding. Certainly knocks a number of years off these old legs.

No more slogging up hills and into the wind.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (7 Nov 2021)

That's a fantastic response from Scrimper. I'll have to sit and look through that website.

Was the table adjustment only for the Triumph / A1 models. I've seen mostly gems and they are just bolt together construction.

David - for the small parts on your machine I can really recommend Citric Acid powder. Someone wrote about it on this forum. Home brewers use it all the time apparently to clean out jars and tubes. Couple of quid on ebay. Mix up the powder with warm water and soak for a day or so. 
Avoid being tempted by cheap rotary wire brushes online. I bought a pack for a similar job and they just disintegrate and shower you with tiny wire bristles. Citric acid sounds like a faff but is so easy.


----------



## David P (7 Nov 2021)

Stanleymonkey said:


> That's a fantastic response from Scrimper. I'll have to sit and look through that website.
> 
> Was the table adjustment only for the Triumph / A1 models. I've seen mostly gems and they are just bolt together construction.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the info on Citric Acid powder, I will have a look at that. Plus Gas "A" has freed of some of the smaller fittings and I will move on to the spindle, flywheel and pulley assembly over the next few days, at the moment they appear solid. There appears to be two bearings on the spindle so if I can rescue them that will be a bonus.

Most of the fixings holes in the two wooden arms have enlarged or split so I will definitely be cutting two new arms and endeavour to use the existing screws if their threads are still there after being cleaned up to build back up again.

I am still hoping for some info on how the wood rest plate ( for better description) is/was mounted for lateral adjustment, if anyone has this information, a photo or two would be very helpful.

I think I am going to get it all shot blasted when stripped down and then re-paint.

Regards

David P


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2021)

> I think I am going to get it all shot blasted when stripped down and then re-paint.



Personally I would not repaint it unless someone else has done so and and spoilt it, If the finish is original I would try to keep it that way, remove any rusting then clean it with a old oily rag or apply some wax polish.

BTW. Another excellent way to remove rust from parts is to use ordinary malt vinegar, just buy the cheap stuff from supermarkets it works wonders. Allow the rusty parts to soak for a few hours in the vinegar then when you remove them, at first they will look the same but brush them in some water and the rust falls off leaving bright shiny steel.


----------



## scrimper (7 Nov 2021)

Here is a copy of the original advert for the Triumph machine.


----------



## TRITON (8 Nov 2021)

..


----------



## rob1693 (8 Nov 2021)

How bad are the blade holders ? Mine were seized up and rusty but cleaned up fine and work well


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (9 Nov 2021)

@David P . I have, squirreled away, what I think from Scrimpers pictures, is a Hobbies fret saw in reasonable condition. I use it only very occasionally though it's useful on those times when needing a fine cut or a deep throat saw. If you're really struggling to find the blade clamps let me know and you may have it for the cost of postage. 
Martin


----------



## David P (9 Nov 2021)

scrimper said:


> Here is a copy of the original advert for the Triumph machine.View attachment 121413


Thank you for the above image, a picture is worth a thousand words - I have got the wooden cutting arms off and dismantled and am now looking to get the various bits and pieces de-rusted to see how they clean up.

David P


----------



## David P (9 Nov 2021)

rob1693 said:


> How bad are the blade holders ? Mine were seized up and rusty but cleaned up fine and work wellView attachment 121410
> View attachment 121411


The blade holders will be submerged in some (or various) de-rusting fluids over the next few days to see how well they clean up and whether they are useable. I will update as I go along.

The aim of this project is to get a viable working saw, in a good clean cosmetic condition that I can put beside my table at craft fairs as a conversation point to enhance the appeal of the goods on display and to give small demos as and when appropriate. There is also the satisfaction of getting the saw up and running again and in use for certain small items or projects.

David P


----------



## David P (9 Nov 2021)

MorrisWoodman12 said:


> @David P . I have, squirreled away, what I think from Scrimpers pictures, is a Hobbies fret saw in reasonable condition. I use it only very occasionally though it's useful on those times when needing a fine cut or a deep throat saw. If you're really struggling to find the blade clamps let me know and you may have it for the cost of postage.
> Martin


Martin,

Many thanks for the kind offer, if I cannot get the blade clamps back to a workable condition I will make contact again. I presume it is a hand-held saw you have.............

The replies that I have had to my posts have all been very helpful and are contributing to building up my knowledge base and also my approach to this project. 

David P


----------



## powertools (9 Nov 2021)

Nice machine. i have several different models but not a Triumph like yours. With regards to the drive belt the Singer type of belt is correct you need 5/16" or 8mm dia but you need to be careful where you buy it from, in my experience many online sellers are selling belts that are oval in cross section and that will constantly come off the wheels you need belt that is totally round in cross section.


----------



## David P (9 Nov 2021)

Thanks for the "Heads-up" re the belt. Do you have any idea how the table tilts laterally to line up at 90 degrees to the blade? I will source a suitable metal plate but the method of mounting to get the adjustment escapes me at the moment.....

David P


----------



## David P (16 Dec 2021)

MorrisWoodman12 said:


> @David P . I have, squirreled away, what I think from Scrimpers pictures, is a Hobbies fret saw in reasonable condition. I use it only very occasionally though it's useful on those times when needing a fine cut or a deep throat saw. If you're really struggling to find the blade clamps let me know and you may have it for the cost of postage.
> Martin



Martin,

If your kind offer of the hand fret saw still stands I would like to take it up.

The machine has now been stripped and re-built back to virtually as new condition, but the threads on the blade clamp mechanisms are suspect and your offer of the hand saw with the blade clamps would go a long way to bringing the machine into service.

I am near to Portsmouth and you may be only a short(ish) drive away to collect if that would be acceptable.

If you could advise how to Email you privately perhaps we can arrange something.....

Regards

David


----------

